# Kratom anyone?



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

So after finding kava too bitter and horrible to drink as well as give me a massive headache, i took kratom today for the first time
I read up about it on a website and mixed with my effexor it feels like i have taken a lot of diazepam but i haven't :boogie
Its goooood stuff 

LINK


> Kratom is a tree native to Southeast Asia (Thailand, Malaysia, Myanmar [Burma], and elsewhere). Its botanical name is Mitragyna speciosa. Kratom is in the same family as the coffee tree (Rubiaceae). The leaves of kratom have been used as an herbal drug from time immemorial by peoples of Southeast Asia. It is used in folk medicine as a *stimulant* (at low doses), *sedative* (at high doses), *recreational drug, pain killer, medicine for diarrhea, and treatment for opiate addiction.*


My husband ordered it from the U.K and amazingly we got it delivered to new zealand as its not illegal here and its something i would recommend since i am a bit of a n00b when it comes to non rx medications and Its also good for stimulation in small doses (2-7grams) Sedation and sleep (7-15 grams) Euphoria and opiate withdrawal (15-25grams) although as with all supplements there are risks in taking too much too fast and tolerance can build up however its easier to get than benzos over here and its safer, natural and helps, it also does not taste gross and its completely killed my appetite  at first i craved coffee :hyper:cup then the sedation kicked in so i am off for a sleep

But i do advise getting some if you are unable to attain anything other than basic Antidepressant medication to augment OR you are stuck with a pdoc who keeps pushing Antipsychotics or Tetracyclic junk like remeron down your throat and they are better than antihistamines and i have tried a lot of 
Hay fever meds too








Oh but its illegal in Australia unfortunately :blank


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Arisa. DIdn't I recommend kratom to you? 

ANyway, I used to take kratom but I switched over to opiates because kratom gives me scary nods and killer next day hangovers. Opiates by contrast grant a very similar high with much less next day hangover and no bad trips. It's easier for me to handle mushrooms than kratom, LOL.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd like to try it someday, I've done many other opiates, so why not? 

Don't take it often, though. You'll get hooked and that won't help you at all. That stuff can be addictive as hell, but I guess it's better than being addicted to heroin.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> Hey Arisa. DIdn't I recommend kratom to you?
> 
> ANyway, I used to take kratom but I switched over to opiates because kratom gives me scary nods and killer next day hangovers. Opiates by contrast grant a very similar high with much less next day hangover and no bad trips. It's easier for me to handle mushrooms than kratom, LOL.


Yeah recipe i think you did  but i could find it but my hubby had some with him then we found a good place online to order it, its amazing and much better than any benzo i have ever tried...ever :b

6-7mg is great, and you only need it once a week or every two weeks depending

Really you can handle mushrooms over kratom?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow this med seems amazing, but what are the chances of addiction ?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Wow this med seems amazing, but what are the chances of addiction ?


I don't know of any reason why it would be less addicting than other opioids.

nerd stuff: Kratom is an opioid and not an opiate. But that doesn't really change anything for the people using it. Does get around opiate laws.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

OK, so I understand its a drug. Blah I don't wanna mess with those, addiction sucks.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Kratom is nice, fortunately it's legal and available in my country. It's not for regular use, not only because of tolerance/addiction, but mainly because the effect wanes off with several days, and increasing the dose does not much. So it a kind self-regulate.


----------



## bikhuk (Oct 5, 2010)

broflovski said:


> but mainly because the effect wanes off with several days, and increasing the dose does not much.


There must have been another reason that it had this effect, building up tolerance with kratom does not come that quick normally. 
Most user still will have similar effects from the same dosage after months.

Habit forming potential is however real and regular usage should be followed by regular breaks to limit the addiction risks. Also sticking to plain regular powder helps to keep tolerance under control.


----------



## Helper (Nov 2, 2011)

You only need 2-3 grams for it to help with the anxiety.  any more than that and it actually causes me more


----------



## Endorphin (Dec 4, 2011)

I dont reccomend mixing the poisonous doctor drugs with anything but im glad you enjoy kratom! I like it so much and the boost it gives me that i keep it to myself ha! I dont tell anyone 
Besides the fact that it cured my opiate addiction, i love everything about it. Idk if frequent urination is part of it but it happens to me and read that was a diuretic but who knows


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Arisa1536 said:


> Yeah recipe i think you did  but i could find it but my hubby had some with him then we found a good place online to order it, its amazing and much better than any benzo i have ever tried...ever :b
> 
> 6-7mg is great, and you only need it once a week or every two weeks depending
> 
> Really you can handle mushrooms over kratom?


Are you still taking it?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Is it legal in US?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I have some, haven't got round to taking it yet since I haven't really had the time, and not too keen on the lethargic hangover. But I'll report back once I do.


----------

